# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > آموزش: نرم افزار QSetup Installation Suite

## viper2009

سلام

نرم افزار ساخت فایل نصب با انتخاب زبان فارسی

----------


## viper2009

بقیه آموزش

----------


## viper2009

نمونه جهت مشاهده

----------


## y.saied

دستت درد نکنه
ولی جناب viper2009 این اموزش بدرد نمیخوره ...... اصلاض د رموردش توضیحی ندادی
 :متفکر:

----------


## viper2009

> دستت درد نکنه
> ولی جناب viper2009 این اموزش بدرد نمیخوره ...... اصلاض د رموردش توضیحی ندادی


سلام دوست عزیز
خیلی آسونه کافیست مراحلی را که در کادر قرمز کشیده شده را پر کنید بعضی هاشون هم اجباری نداره ، و سریع ستاپ ساخته خواهد شد

حال می تونی بگی در کجا مشکل داری؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

اگه بتونید یک آمورش کامل بصورت یک فایل بزارید خیلی بهتر  البته این برنامه برای با اسکیول خوب نیست فکنم

----------


## viper2009

> اگه بتونید یک آمورش کامل بصورت یک فایل بزارید خیلی بهتر  البته این برنامه برای با اسکیول خوب نیست فکنم


خواهش می کنم حتماً در دستور کارم قرار خواهم داد ولی با تاخیر
ضمناً اگر پروژه کوچکی مد نظر داری قرار بده تا همان را به صورت آموزش قرار بدهم

منظورتان از SQL چیست که مگید خوب نیست؟

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> خواهش می کنم حتماً در دستور کارم قرار خواهم داد ولی با تاخیر
> ضمناً اگر پروژه کوچکی مد نظر داری قرار بده تا همان را به صورت آموزش قرار بدهم
> 
> منظورتان از SQL چیست که مگید خوب نیست؟


براي نصب sqlمن چيزي نديدم كه بتواند هنگام نصب اون را هم با نرم افزار خودمون نصب كنه

----------


## viper2009

> براي نصب sqlمن چيزي نديدم كه بتواند هنگام نصب اون را هم با نرم افزار خودمون نصب كنه


دوست عزیز تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم این نصب کننده می تونه NetFarameWork را بطور خودکار نصب کند و فعلاً باید پیش نیاز ها را بطور دستی نصب کرد

----------


## viper2009

> اگه بتونید یک آمورش کامل بصورت یک فایل بزارید خیلی بهتر  البته این برنامه برای با اسکیول خوب نیست فکنم


آقا قول داده بودم یک آموزش کلی برات بگذارم
این ضمیمه را ببین
خودم تست نکردم
پسورد ستاپ ساخته شده 1000 هست
البته گفتم مثال بزنم شاید بهتر باشه ولی نه باید کلاً راهنماشو قرار بدم ، که در آینده نزدیک این کار را خواهم کرد

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

هنگام نصب سریال می خواد سریالش چی؟

----------


## viper2009

> هنگام نصب سریال می خواد سریالش چی؟


سلام و با عرض معذرت
یادم رفت پسوردش را قرار بدهم 
1000 پسوردشه

ضمناً پروژه اش هم کنارشه می تونید اصلاح کنید ، حذف کنید ، و غیره

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشيد اگه بخوايم يك اكتويس را با اين برنامه داخل فولدر سيستم 32 گپي كنيم و بعد رجيستر بايد چكار كنيم ؟

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام خدمت ویپر عزیز

شما که اطلاعاتی در مورد این نرم افزار داین میشه یه کمکی هم به ما بکنید!

من یه ستاپ درست کردم تا برنامه خودم رو رو سیستم کاربر نصب کنه

از قسمت دیالوگ برای تنظیم سریال حالت
Tokenized Serial Namber
رو انتخاب کردم که برای بدست آوردن سریال باید نام کاربر و شرکتی که در زمان نصب ویندوز ارائه شده رو بهش داد تا سریال رو ارائه کنه

حالا نرم افزار یا برنامه جداگانه ای هست که این کار رو انجام بده 

فقط همین

----------


## viper2009

سلام

متاسفانه نه، نمی شناسم

----------


## viper2009

جناب دل شکسته با عرض معذرت بخاطر تاخیر در جواب
از قسمت فایل این برنامه استفاده کن
برای رجیستر کردن هم از قسمت رجیستری ولی باید مسیرها را بلد باشی (بهترین راه اینکه بعد از نصب برنامه این کار را دستی انجام بدی از قسمت RUN ویندوز و با دستور regsvr32 و بعد مسیر فایل)

----------


## Assassin's

من اگه بخوام یه بازی رو توی 3 تا دی وی دی بذارم باید چیکار کنم؟  نیاز فوری دارم....

با تشکر

----------


## viper2009

سلام
سوال خیلی خوبی پرسیدی که من اصلاً بهش فکر نکرده بودم.
اما تو نرم افزار که نگاه می کردم در قسمت راهنماش در باره این موضوع را باید از بخش Project با فعال کردن گزینه Non SFX Files و تنظیمات دیگری که توضیح داده در قسمت Files را باید برای این گزینه مشخص کنی.
من خودم که اصلاً این کار را انجام ندادم ولی راهنماشو مرحله به مرحله انجام بدی حتماً این عمل انجام خواهد شد.

ببخشید که خیلی گنگ پاسخ دادم.

----------


## Assassin's

آخه اون فایل هایی که من میخوام باهاش ستاپ بسازم 5 تا فایل 1.5 گیگی هست و باید توی 3 تا دی وی دی بذارم.  چه کنم؟

----------


## Assassin's

جواب منو نمیدید؟  نیاز خیلی فوری دارم.....

با تشکر

----------


## viper2009

سلام
گفتم که خودم در این مورد کاری انجام ندادم
شما فایل هات را در دایرکتوری مورد نظر قرار بده و مطابق راهنمای نرم افزار عمل کن.

----------


## setarekh

سلام  مي خوام از فايل exeپروژم که  با vb نوشتم فايل setup داشته باشم اما نمي دونم تو قسمتfiles برنامه qsetup چه فايل هايي و  وارد کنم 
لطفا راهنماييم کنيد
در ضمن وقتي فقط فايل exe وارد مي کنم فايل setup که درست مي کنه اصلا اجرا نمي شه و فقط ميگه شما مي تونيد برنامه تونو پاک کنيد.
لطفا کمکم کنید یا یه نمونه فایل vb  بذارید

----------


## viper2009

سلام
در همون قسمت FILES در زیر شاخه Application Folder فولدر تمام فایل هایی که برنامه ات برای اجرا شدن لازم داره را کپی یا تک تک اضافه کن و حتی می تونی در قسمت سه کادر بالایی از کادر اول برای تعیین مسیر پیش فرض استفاده کنی مثلاً می خواهی برنامه ات در درایو D و فولدر Folder نصب شود ، ابتدا از لیست کشویی گزینه AbsoluteDir را انتخاب کند و در کادر روبروش D:\Folder را بنویس.
شما برای تکمیل پروژه می بایست موارد زیر را در این نرم افزار کامل نمائید.
Project
Display
Files
Dilogs
switches
Shortcuts
UnInistall
و در انتها می توانی یک پیش نمایش از پروژه نصب شونده ببینی و بعد از نهایی شدن کامپایل کنید

موفق باشی

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان.....
پیشنهاد میکنم اینجا رو ببینید....
بهترین ستاپ ساز فارسی - ایرانی نسخه جدید MBG Installer 5.0

----------


## sanaei

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز
ایا با این برنامه میشه ضمن نصب در کنارش کارهایی دیگری هم بکند مثلا بگیم بعد نصب یک  پوشه را در فلان مسیر برو کپی کن. اگر این امکانات را دارد ممنون میشم توضیحی بدهید

----------


## nasrin55

انگار qsetup ، دات نت 4 و sql server 2008 r2 رو ساپورت نمی کنه، درسته؟؟

----------


## viper2009

با سلام

چون خودم برای Netframework 4.0 امتحان نکردم، نمی دونم ولی از قسمت Switches که نگاه کردم دیدم تا Netframework 3.5 را ساپورت می کنه، احتمالاً باید بصورت مسیر Netframework 4.0 را به برنامه از گزینه Install .NET Framework و یا از طریق اینترنت بدهید.

ضمناً ممکن است در ورژن جدیدش این آیتم ها اضافه شده باشند.

و ضمناً می توانید از نرم افزار  Install*Aware* هم استفاده کنید. (خیلی قوی تره)

----------


## nasrin55

> با سلام
> 
> چون خودم برای Netframework 4.0 امتحان نکردم، نمی دونم ولی از قسمت Switches که نگاه کردم دیدم تا Netframework 3.5 را ساپورت می کنه، احتمالاً باید بصورت مسیر Netframework 4.0 را به برنامه از گزینه Install .NET Framework و یا از طریق اینترنت بدهید.
> 
> ضمناً ممکن است در ورژن جدیدش این آیتم ها اضافه شده باشند.
> 
> و ضمناً می توانید از نرم افزار  Install*Aware* هم استفاده کنید. (خیلی قوی تره)


یه نسخه ی 18 مگی از InstallAware دانلود کردم. ولی انگار حجمش خیلی بیشتر از این حرفاست... نسخه ی اصلیش حجمش در حد 2-3 گیگ هست؟؟ 
توی این نسخه ی کم حجمی که دانلود و نصب کردم در قسمت Application Runtimes تیک sql 2008 r2 رو زدم ولی انگار در زمان نصب دانلود می کنه و بعد نصبش می کنه. اگه بخوام نسخه ای از sql که خودم دارم رو برای نصب بهش بدم باید چیکار کنم؟؟

----------


## viper2009

سلام

معمولاً وقتی پروژه را کامپایل می کنی هر آیتمی که در Application Runtimes تیک زده باشی را بصورت یک پک در خود فایل اجرایی ایجاد می کنه و دیگر کاربر نیازی نداره که از اینترنت دانلود کنه ، چون در فایل اجرایی کامپایل شده.
دو راه حل پیشنهاد می کنم، که اولیش را خودم همیشه انجام می دهم
بهترین راه اینه که در یک دی وی دی فایل های مربوط به نصب SQL 2008 R2  را بطور جداگانه و فایل نصب نرم افزار را نیز بطور جداگانه در پوشه هایی  قرار داده و یک راهنما بگذارید که ابتدا پیش نیاز ها نصب شوند و سپس نرم  افزار. این روش دو حسن دارد، اول اینکه راح می تونید با SQL 2008 R2  کار کنید و دیتابیس را الحاق و یا اسکریپت ها را با خود منیجرش انجام  دهید، دوم این یک نوع قفل برای برنامه به حساب میاد که همیشه کاربر محتاج  شماست برای نصب برنامه. و ضمناً پیش نیازی که برنامه های ست آپ برای SQL می  دهند SQL EXPRESS هست و اگر بانکتان بیشتر از 4GB حجمش شود در آینده به مشکل بر می خورید.

راه دوم:
شما می تونید در VS2010 یک پروژه ست آپ ایجاد کنید و در از قسمت Runtimes هایش مسیرتون را مشخص کنید، (البته من VS2008 دارم و هنوز از 2010 استفاده نکردم امیدوارم که این پیش نیاز را داشته باشه که باید داشته باشه، بعلاوه سه گزینه انتخابی) که یکی از این سه گزینه ها مشخص می کنه که مسیر پیش نیاز کجاست.

----------


## nasrin55

نه من میخوام که .net 4 و sql 2008 r2 express رو خودکار نصب کنه. ولی الان نمیشه ، به خاطر اینه که installawareی من الان نصب کردم از یه فایل 18 مگی . یه فایل دیگه هم هست که حدود 2.5 گیگ هست. دومی رو باید دانلود و نصب کنم؟

----------


## mehrreza1

با سلام جهت انتخاب پوشه و ایجاد پوشه توسط qsetup باید چکار کرد راستی توی یکی ار این تاپیک ها در مورد پیدا کردن فایل های مورد نیاز یک فایل exe اموزشهایی  گفته شد اگه لطف کنید و راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## masoudjamaliXE

دمتون :بوس:  :بوس:  گرم.

----------


## hamid_pp

دوستان چطور می تونم تو این نرم افزار فایل های اجرایی رو به قسمت services ویندوز اضافه کنم ؟

یعنی یه سرویس جدید برای نصب تعریف کنم ؟

----------


## kiadata

دوستان اگه بخوایم یک فایل exe رو از قسمت execute در مسیر مقصد کپی کنیم و اونجا اجراش کنیم جواب نمیده میشه راهنمائیم کنین


createDirectory <installDir><ApplicationFolder>\fs
copyFiles <AbsoluteDir>e:\fs\fs.exe <installDir><ApplicationFolder>\fs.exe
RunExecutable <installDir><ApplicationFolder>\fs\fs.exe

این  قطعه کدتوی یک آیتم جدید توی قسمت execute گذاشتم همش true میده اما در  مقصد فایلو اجرا نمیکنه میره فایلی که توی مسیر درایو E رو اجرا میکنه لطفا  راهنمائی کنین سپاسگذارم.

----------

